# Sweet Potato Help



## lmas8 (Nov 10, 2009)

Outback Steakhouse has awesome sweet potatoes.  They are cooked perfectly.  Whenever I try to make them at home they never taste as good. Any suggestions on making the perfect sweet potato?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2009)

Bake in a 400 F oven for around 45 minutes depending on size.  Put it in a pan because sometimes they leak.

Then peel, mash and add some butter, cinnamon, nutmeg, salt and pepper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 11, 2009)

Rub your potato with a good coating of shortening/oil...Liberally Salt....Bake@ 350-400 for 45-60 minutes until done. Split the potato open...mix together equal amounts of honey and butter with a bit of little Cinnamon...apply to the potato. 

Fun!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2009)

Everybody has their favorite sweet potato recipe.  Andy and UncleBob have given you the technique for baking them, and some basic seasoning.  And I love them as described.  But there are other ways too.  And as I've never had them from Outback steakhouse, I can't even try to tell you how to duplicate their product.  But I can give you some ideas.  Oh, and unknown to many people, the skins on sweet potatoes are perfectly edible.  So, here goes.

Bake as described previously.  Scoop out the potato meat and add butter, salt & pepper, and a touch of Lawry's Seasoning Salt for a more savory sweet potato.

Cut the sweet potatoes into bite-sized chunks, and dress with cooking oil.  Combine a tsp. of salt, 2 tbs. chili powder, 1/4 cup brown sugar, and 1/2 tsp. black pepper in a plastic bag.  Put the potatoes in and shake until the potato pieces are well coated.  Place on a foil-lined cookie sheet and bake for 40 minutes at 375 degrees.

Bake 4 large sweet potatoes, remove from the skins, and mash with maple syrup and butter to taste.  Season with salt.

Peel and cube the sweet potatoes to fill 3 cups.  Place in a caserole dish.  Add 1/2 cup orange juice, and 1/4 cup brown sugar.  Stir, cover, and bake at 350 for 45 minutes.  Remove and season with a bit of cinamon.

Follow the peel and cube idea above, and replace the orange juice with miniature marshmallows and butter.  Sprinkle over the top.  Cover and bake for 45 minutes at 350'F.  Remove the cover and let the marshmallow brown a bit under the broiler.

Roast them, plate them, serve with salt, butter and honey at the table.

Cuber enough sweet potatoes to fill 3 cups.  Place in a casserole dish.  Combine 1 cup sugar, 1/2 tsp nutmeg, 1/4 tsp ginger, 1/4 tsp cloves, and 2 tbs. cinamon in a bowl.  Melt 1/3 cup butter  and drizzle over the sweet potatoes.  Pour the sugar/spice mixture evenly on top and stir until everything is evenly coated.  Cover and bake at 375 for 40 minutes (this tastes like pumpkin pie).

That should give you afew ideas at least.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2009)

I like them best simply baked and buttered, like baked white potatoes. The deep orange ones they grow in Louisiana (and probably southern Mississippi) are the sweetest, IMHO.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 11, 2009)

Constance said:


> I like them best simply baked and buttered, like baked white potatoes. The deep orange ones they grow in Louisiana (and probably southern Mississippi) are the sweetest, IMHO.


 
I live close to an area where they grow great sweet potatoes. This year the quality is down. Due to rain they were not able to harvest them at the right time. So the price for the good ones is double from last year. 

Anyway I like to wrape them in foil place on a cookie sheet and bake at 300F for 1 to 2 hours. I want to see liquid comming out of the foil. This ensures that they sugar starts to caramelize.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 11, 2009)

Constance said:


> I like them best simply baked and buttered, like baked white potatoes. The deep orange ones they grow in Louisiana (and probably southern Mississippi) are the sweetest, IMHO.



Me too Miss Connie....plain and simple with butter....Well sometimes a little drizzle of Steen's Syrup

The Honey mixed with butter is what I "think" Outback Steak House does...It's been forever since I ate there...didn't eat sweet tator then....
Hopefully the OP will give it a try........


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Nov 12, 2009)

I use Steen's too sometimes.

Has anyone tried white sweet potatoes?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2009)

Dixie_Amazon said:


> I use Steen's too sometimes.
> 
> Has anyone tried white sweet potatoes?




Love the White sweet potatoes...


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Nov 12, 2009)

I just saw them for the first time and bought a couple to try.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2009)

Dixie_Amazon said:


> I just saw them for the first time and bought a couple to try.



They are what I term as just a little drier...often times not as sweet, at others even sweeter than their orange flesh cousins. I really like them, but I don't think I would want to eat them exclusively...I love both...


Enjoy!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 12, 2009)

I cut them up without pealing and then steam them. Then I use tongs to remove the peels as I transfer them to a bowl. I mash, add a sprinkle of salt, 1 pat of butter and a dash of ground chipotle powder. Sometimes I toast nuts and mix them into the mash ala Alton Brown.


----------



## iamallthatiam (Nov 13, 2009)

Cooking sweet potatoes is just experiment I think. I think roasted on an open fire is the best...like on a bbq. Baking is the next best thing. The trick is just to make sure you get fresh and good potatoes. If they aren't just right, no matter how skilled you are at making them, they'll taste horrible. 

My aunt grows them in her yard. Freshly dug up sweet potatoes are the best.


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never had the sweet potatoes at Outback, so I'm sorry I can't help you with their recipe.. but I like sweet potatoes a couple different ways.  I *love* them fried, like french fries.. and instead of ketchup, we like to dip them in Sweet Baby Ray's Honey BBQ sauce.  I also really love them grilled.. Just cut into oval planks, brush with a bit of oil, sprinkle with salt and pepper and grill until tender (sorry TheHusband does this and I don't know how long it actually takes)... I also like to dice them and a couple of russets and sautee both in some olive oil and butter with salt and pepper and minced garlic and fresh rosemary.  Really yummy prepared that way.


----------



## Constance (Nov 15, 2009)

Y'all are making me really hungry for sweet potatoes, and all I have on hand are the canned ones that I was going to use for baking.


----------

